# Working over a 149



## doctorbillmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

A few months ago, my brother in law passed away, so I am trying to help my sister with several things. I have worked a Gravely 5665 over a bit and at least have it running though I need to do a few mor things to get it where it needs to be. Additionally, I am working over a chipper shreader and it has a broken rod, so that is on order, and hopefully this next weekend, I will get it back together.

Now I am getting ready to embark on a Cub Cadet 149. Having never worked on one of these, I am just looking for a few guiedlines as to what I might need to look at or work on just to get it up and going. At this point, I have not even started doing anything to it, so not sure what it's condition is, so any tips will be more than welcome.

Just as an FYI it has a front blade and a rear tiller that I plan on getting operational as well. It may well be that they only need to be mounted and used. As well, any idea what the tractor would be worth when running as well as what each of the accessories might go for.

Thanks much for reading and potentially responding.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the passing of your brother in law there doctorbillmoore. Your sister is lucky t have you close to help her out.
I can't help you with the CubCadet, but I'm sure someone from that section of the forum can help you out. Great tractors from what I can gather. Same goes for the Gravely. There are some Gravely aficionados on this site that I am sure can lead you in the right direction.
In regards to the chipper/ shredder, make sure that the guards and covers, if they have any, are in place. I have one and they have potential to be nasty if you are not careful!
Good luck


----------



## doctorbillmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks much for the reply! The Gravely is running now, and once I can make enough space, I am going to get the Cub Cadet up on the table and see if I can get it going. I have a lot going on with my job and so this is kind of a sideline, but sure do enjoy working on these things.

Have a wonderful day!



pogobill said:


> So sorry to hear of the passing of your brother in law there doctorbillmoore. Your sister is lucky t have you close to help her out.
> I can't help you with the CubCadet, but I'm sure someone from that section of the forum can help you out. Great tractors from what I can gather. Same goes for the Gravely. There are some Gravely aficionados on this site that I am sure can lead you in the right direction.
> In regards to the chipper/ shredder, make sure that the guards and covers, if they have any, are in place. I have one and they have potential to be nasty if you are not careful!
> Good luck


----------



## old149 (May 20, 2013)

old 149 here
As far as I can say you have 1 of the best 
First check oil see if you can turn engine over
check hydraulic fluid at back plug
If that is good put in a good heavy hot battery that is a big engine to turn over
use fresh gas there is a shot off on bottom ove tank
if it wont start email me back [email protected] and we will make it run there price is high here


----------



## doctorbillmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

That is really a nice tractor! I will get to work on mine and hopefully get it going. Appreciate the help!



old149 said:


> old 149 here
> As far as I can say you have 1 of the best
> First check oil see if you can turn engine over
> check hydraulic fluid at back plug
> ...


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

One of the nice things about Cubs, the manuals can be downloaded free off the interweb. http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=Cub+Cadet&mn=149


----------



## doctorbillmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

That is a great source. Thanks for the information!




Gibby said:


> One of the nice things about Cubs, the manuals can be downloaded free off the interweb. http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=Cub+Cadet&mn=149


----------

